# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Aquatic Nutrition XS pellet foods from Vitalis

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill takes a look at this new range of fish foods from the brand that used be known as New Era. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

